# My Transworld Pics



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b314/PANDORA9393/Las Vegas 2008/Transworld Show/

This is the link to my Transworld pics. I'm sorry, but there's not very many. Technically they said no cameras, so I was leery of taking pictures. But, I do have these few. This is a tiny tiny fraction of what was there. I didn't meet anyone from the forum, which was a bummer, but as you can see in the pic with Elvira, I was advertising!!

The bush costume that Spooky Woods' made (that you see in the pics) was such a great idea to me. He would just stand still and then reach a hand out when people weren't paying attention. Great concept!! Enjoy.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Wow pandora, great pics! Did ya buy lots of goodies? I sure wish I could've been there. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Man I wished I had seen you. I was going to page you but I chickend out.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Cool pics thanks for sharing


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Love the photos, did you buy any goodies?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I mostly got ideas and had a great time. I did buy a scroll table from the Hot Wire Foam Factory. Most of the props are huge and very very very very pricey. But lots of ideas. Lots of plans running through my head!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Pandora, great pics! I am so sorry we didn't get a chance to meet up, we were looking forward to it. Another time perhaps...


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures Pandora. I love the bush costume. It would really be effective in the dark. Hmmmmm! Might have to add that to my list.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, since my Meet & Greet idea flopped, next year why don't we pick a booth (IAHA, Creative Visions, etc) and 2 or 3 times (10:00, noon, 2:00, etc) each day to meet up. We may not all meet up at the same times, but eventually someone WILL meet someone.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

pandora said:


> I mostly got ideas and had a great time. I did buy a scroll table from the Hot Wire Foam Factory. Most of the props are huge and very very very very pricey. But lots of ideas. Lots of plans running through my head!



Is this a tool to cut foam with more easily? If so how much was it?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Madame Turlock said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures Pandora. I love the bush costume. It would really be effective in the dark. Hmmmmm! Might have to add that to my list.


Pandora,
Thank you for sharing the photos!

Madame Turlock,
I know what you mean about the bush costume. Throw on some battery lights and people would freak out when you pop out of the pot and chase them.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Great Pic's, thanks


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. !!!!


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

great pics!


----------

